# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Отключаем службы слежения Windows 10

## DEL

Совершенно недавно ребята из компании Microsoft выпустили новую версии своей операционной системы, которая стала юбилейной и прославляется в народе как Windows 10. Многие поклонники данной ОС уже перешли на новую версию. Но вот, было издано заявление о конфиденциальности и там сказано, что различные данные, которые были получены с Вашего ПК, возможны к распространению неизвестным персонам, причем не известно к каким конкретно. Поэтому возник вопрос - как защитить свои данные от чужих людей, и в этой статье мы полностью защитим Ваши персональные данные! Итак, приступаем.

Для того, чтобы защитить свои данные нам нужно:
   1) Заходим в реестр. Для этого мы нажимаем сочитание клавиш Win + R, теперь у нас вылетает окно "Выполнить" и вводим туда надпись - "regedit". После нажимаем "OK".
Как защитить свои приватные данные пользователям Windows 10
   2) Заходим в ветку по адресу: "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servi  c es\dmwappushsvc".
   3) Далее с помощью ПКМ присваиваем значение 4 к переменной "Start".
Как защитить свои приватные данные пользователям Windows 10
   4) Скачиваем https://yadi.sk/d/fcg-7S_TiEutt
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/url/74...is/1438601813/

   5) Кидаем его в абсолютно любое место и не просто запускаем, а от имени администратора.
   6) У нас откроется командная строка, в ней мы вводим команду "yes", после нажимаем Enter.
   7) Теперь вводим "Y" и опять клацаем Enter.
   8) Нажимаем абсолютно любую клавишу для перезагрузки ПК.
   9) Поздравляю, Вы отключили все службы слежения Windows 10.

----------

cdm (18.10.2015), dembik86 (02.04.2016), dha_meo_in (13.07.2017), freedomgreens (27.01.2016), funtik200 (31.08.2015), kopalkin (04.01.2016), Mehamik1986 (01.01.2016), nikgol2410 (10.08.2015), R.O.M. (25.08.2015), rose_sv (13.08.2016), Starmitya (25.08.2015), straga (21.09.2015), toliks. (08.12.2015), Анатоль66 (26.01.2017)

----------

